# The Koi Called It Right (lots of pics)



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Since I commented about the neighbor's koi being hungry this morning for the first time in a week, I thought I'd better follow up, bad or good. 

I took that as a sign to go fishing and I'm sure glad I did. Today was phenomenal. The final tally for 4 hours fishing was 9 reds including a 7lb and an 8lb fat girl, a dozen trout and 2 flounder.

Here are some photos of the fish and the shallow creeks I was fishing. The was a negative low tide today, so the water level was a bit lower than usual.


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Boy I need one of those fishometers ;D
BTW, love your reports and photography, you are truely gifted in that area.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Right on!!! Always a good catch and awesome photo's.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that top one on the box is one FAT redfish! Sounds like your 6th sense is pretty fishy.

-T


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

crap !!  i knew i should have called in sick yesterday  oh well, maybe next week  glad you were able to find them chewing though  thats is a pretty fat red  they must really be loading up out there ;D


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Great pics as always. That is a fatty of a Red, he was eating quicker than he could grow!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Congrats on the awesome day.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

looks like a great day.... that fat red is a tourney-mans dream fish


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice feesh! and as always your photographs tell as good as story as your writing.


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

man, beautiful fish.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

What a great outing! I'm jealous again...


----------

